# Spread AMS as granular?



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Possible to spread AMS as a granular instead of dissolving/spraying as a liquid? I _can_ spray if needed with my Tornado backpack, but afraid of leaf burn since I don't have irrigation.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Spray grade powder or prills? I spread mine all the time, but not the powder version.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Def prilled AMS. Just curious how it works being spread.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I have spread AMS prills for the last two seasons without irrigation with no issues. I've only spread between 0.25/0.5lbs N/M at a time, but have never had any leaf burn.


----------

